# Roath flood scheme, Cardiff



## wayward bob (Feb 4, 2017)

surprised i didn't even hear about this until last week from a friend who lives closer that end of the park.

Natural Resources Wales / Roath Flood Scheme

they're building flood defence walls along the roath brook all the way down from pen-y-lan road, through waterloo gardens and railway gardens at the far end. closures for work at railway gardens  start on monday so this weekend is the last chance to see it as it is now. 

i've been down and filled one memory card today, weather set good for the weekend, hopefully fill another tomorrow. i've no idea how extensive the works will be at that end, friend was talking about losing the far bridge and at least some of the willows along the river.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 4, 2017)

it's a lovely spot


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 4, 2017)

railway gardens trees






next stage will be to close waterloo gardens, which has probably the densest section of planting along the brook. no idea how "minimal" tree felling will turn out here...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2017)

loved going round there when looking after a dog a while ago, great place


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 4, 2017)

i've found the planning maps showing which trees are going. railway gardens gets off pretty lightly but waterloo gardens is a different matter. looks like all those in the bottom pic are on borrowed time


----------



## shygirl (Feb 18, 2017)

I live just around the corner from Waterloo Gardens, I didn't realise the whole park was going to close during works .  My mum said she saw them chopping some trees down along the brook earlier this week.   She's going to be really sad, as we were looking forward to spending lots of time there in the Spring and Summer.  Sitting in the Gardens is one of the few pleasures my mum has these days, sad that that's not going to be available.  Will have to go further afield to the flower gardens, but its a bit of a trek with the wheel-chair.  Such a shame all those lovely trees have to come down.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Took mum for a walk earlier, the gate next to St Margaret's Church is locked, but you can get in by the zebra crossing on the corner.  Most of the park is fenced off, but at least you can sit in part of it, albeit a small part.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 18, 2017)

i've taken pics of all of the trees i could get to before they started fencing in waterloo gardens. and i'm highlighting some of the remaining trees along roath mill gardens. i haven't done every one and some are more obvious than others, but it's already sparked some discussion for me with other locals.










guess i should go down and see if they've taken the signs down yet...


----------



## shygirl (Feb 18, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> i've taken pics of all of the trees i could get to before they started fencing in waterloo gardens. and i'm highlighting some of the remaining trees along roath mill gardens. i haven't done every one and some are more obvious than others, but it's already sparked some discussion for me with other locals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the one on the corner between the two parks?  If so, it was still there earlier.   My friend was just telling me they cut down a golden birch in Waterloo Gardens.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 18, 2017)

this one?


----------



## shygirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Must be (I didn't know what a golden birch looked like).   If I've got my angles right, why did this tree come down?  Its away from the bank, ah, maybe its to make way for the bridge widening .

The 'Tree removal and planting' section of the attachment says that 106 of the 145 trees coming down are in poor or decaying condition, and that they're going to plant over a hundred more.  But its still painful to know so many are being chopped down.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 18, 2017)

Lovely photos, btw.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 18, 2017)

ta  it's a striking tree, i had no idea what it was. it's number 40 on the map... scrub that, forgot i numbered my maps off the trees not the other way round.

eta: i'd say not much more than 10% of the trees i saw (which was pretty much all of them) were decaying. the largest one is coming down because the roots are all funky - but i doubt that would actually make it any kind of liability in the short term...


----------



## shygirl (Feb 18, 2017)

A case of finding what's expedient then?  

The pavements along Marlborough, Albany and Waterloo Rd are are really bad in parts due to tree roots, but I'd hate to see any of them being chopped down.   The trees around here are awesome, they're so old, bet they could tell a tale or two!


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 19, 2017)

trees are going quickly now 






the ones at the back were commemorative trees. for some reason i thought they might try to replant those


----------



## shygirl (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## wayward bob (Feb 23, 2017)

i've been told there's a demo/meeting in waterloo gardens about the works some time on saturday (i'm guessing int he morning because rugby ). 

i'm not strictly opposed to the works for various reasons, so i won't be there waving placards, but there may be some of my pics up on the fences and chances for locals to record their say, if we can get it organised in time...


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 24, 2017)

10:30 tomorrow (sat 25th) for the waterloo gardens event.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 24, 2017)

i can't get this out of my head 




			
				douglas adams said:
			
		

> Mr Prosser: But, Mr Dent, the plans have been available in the local planning office for the last nine months.
> Arthur: Oh yes, well as soon as I heard I went straight round to see them, yesterday afternoon. You hadn’t exactly gone out of your way to call attention to them had you? I mean like actually telling anybody or anything.
> Mr Prosser: But the plans were on display…
> Arthur: On display? I eventually had to go down to the cellar to find them.
> ...


----------



## shygirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Damn, I'm out til 11.30 tomorrow morning, but will pop along to see what's happening.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 26, 2017)

petition: City Council: To reconsider the design of the Roath Brook Flood Defence Scheme.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2017)

Same


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 26, 2017)

it's really striking now, when you walk down by the shops, it looks like a massacre. and there are still many large trees standing in waterloo gardens that are due to go. at a guess i'd say they've maybe felled 40 of the 140 total - it's a real scar cut into the landscape.

planning to get out tomorrow if the weather permits and see if i can put numbers to trees/stumps down the railway gardens end - from what i can see there's still a lot to go.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 26, 2017)

The mature cherry trees along from the entrance (by the zebra crossing) are going to be pulled down.  Apparently for access purposes , in spite of there being another access point elsewhere.

I chatted to a small group of people late morning, who mentioned that the local cllr and the BBC had been present earlier.  There might apparently be some kind of flexibility on the thorny issue of the pergola that nobody wants but is in the plans.  If the campaign is successful in getting this concession, it will mean fewer trees for the chop.

They lost me tho' when they started to talk about how a pergola or amphitheatre might attract 'all sorts of people', one guy protested that he wouldn't want 'youths' opposite him house on Sandringham Road.  Still, the matter of the trees is far more important than my loathing for these kind of people with their snooty, entitled, privileged attitudes.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 28, 2017)

shygirl said:


> They lost me tho' when they started to talk about how a pergola or amphitheatre might attract 'all sorts of people'.....



Actors and brass bands. Keep them out of my parks!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 1, 2017)

my blog's latest follower is a pasadena tree removal company


----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2017)

Many, many years ago I lived around the corner from here.

A quick street view look reveals that I've completely forgotten the area


----------



## shygirl (Mar 5, 2017)

There's so many trees in Waterloo Gardens with ribbons on, are they really all coming down?  I guess the cherry trees are coming down to make way for the bloody pergola.  Just about to write to Jenny Rathbone and Jo Stevens, tho' what good it'll do I don't know.


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2017)

Took a lovely walk through the gardens on Saturday. I'm at a loss to explain how cutting the trees down will help. 

Took a picture of a nice tree last night...


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2017)

shygirl said:


> There's so many trees in Waterloo Gardens with ribbons on, are they really all coming down?  I guess the cherry trees are coming down to make way for the bloody pergola.  Just about to write to Jenny Rathbone and Jo Stevens, tho' what good it'll do I don't know.


i've not been up since they did that, afaik from the maps the only trees to be felled in wg itself are behind the fences.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2017)

there's _loads_ more coming down further up the parks through roath mill to brook gardens, all along the brook.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 5, 2017)

Hope its true about WG, but so sad that they plan to pull so many more down.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 7, 2017)

the tree people have now marked all the condemned trees as per the plan through roath brook and roath mill gardens with a jaunty red cross :/ in good news there's one that i marked that may not be going after all. otherwise i think my tagging's been pretty accurate - the whole clump in the corner of raoth mill by the zebra crossing has gone now 

as for the ribbons in waterloo gardens i have no idea where that info's come from. it certainly isn't marked on the planning maps i've been using. will ask around...


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2017)

just found this - kid1 in waterloo gardens  about 9 years ago


----------



## shygirl (Mar 8, 2017)

Aw, lovely pic .  

I'll miss that bridge too.


----------



## Supine (Mar 9, 2017)

I joined the FB group but it annoyed me straight away. Some very passive aggressive person complaining about the wrong types of bows and marks on the trees.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 9, 2017)

i was directed to the fb group to ask about the ribbons in wg, but i'm a fb refusenik. Supine does anyone say where the info came from about further felling?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2017)

Investigation launched into felling of trees at Cardiff park


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 26, 2017)

i haven't been down that end of the park in months. looks like i should keep avoiding it the state it looks in the vid 

where are they planning to plant the trees on the rec? the pitches seem to be relatively well used from what i see...


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 11, 2017)

next stage of felling temporarily on hold

Natural Resources Wales / Roath brook flood scheme work update – 10 December 2017

Waterloo Gardens (@WaterlooTrees) on Twitter

there's a facebook group too but i can't seem to link to it


----------



## meurig (Dec 18, 2017)

wayward bob said:


> next stage of felling temporarily on hold
> 
> Natural Resources Wales / Roath brook flood scheme work update – 10 December 2017
> 
> ...



Now back on again - starts tomorrow and both parks already have barriers round them to keep the public at bay.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2017)

Residents divided over park tree felling


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2017)

keep forgetting to post these, not Waterloo gardens but top of Roath Rec
think they've cleared loads of bushes from here?? not sure about trees


----------



## 1927 (Dec 20, 2017)

I dont know who the councillors  are for that area, but can someone tell us if they have been active in doing anything about this. I’m assuming they may be Tory and keen to do anything to oppose WAG initiatives.


----------



## meurig (Jan 3, 2018)

1927 said:


> I dont know who the councillors  are for that area, but can someone tell us if they have been active in doing anything about this. I’m assuming they may be Tory and keen to do anything to oppose WAG initiatives.



They're all LibDem and have supported the protests. The Tories at Assembly level inc. Andrew RT Davies have asked questions supportive of the protests in the Assembly, as has Neil McEvoy (Plaid Cymru).


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2018)

seen the massive tree that's come down in park by Waterloo Gardens??
one of the biggest there


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 3, 2018)

ddraig said:


> seen the massive tree that's come down in park by Waterloo Gardens??
> one of the biggest there


presumably that was before the storm last night?


----------



## meurig (Jan 3, 2018)

wayward bob said:


> presumably that was before the storm last night?



Yes it was - it was a Wales champion tree as well. Best way to keep up is the goings on is to follow @RoathBrookTrees on Twitter


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2018)

wayward bob said:


> presumably that was before the storm last night?


Yes


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2018)

Reminder: Sign the Petition


----------



## meurig (Jan 10, 2018)

Protestors managed to halt felling again today, despite Hannah Blythyn (the Environment Minister) refusing to meet residents yesterday, and telling NRW to go ahead.
Nearing 5000 signatures now.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2018)

They'd fenced the end closest to the rec off and done at least a tree there saying it was unsafe


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 11, 2018)

it's fucking beautiful out there still...


----------



## meurig (Jan 11, 2018)

ddraig said:


> They'd fenced the end closest to the rec off and done at least a tree there saying it was unsafe



The local protest group accepted that tree was diseased. No felling at all again today thanks to protestors' presence.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2018)

Saw a video of a few police vans there to protect nrw


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 12, 2018)

does anyone know where the wood from the funky root tree is going/has gone? i would dearly like a piece if someone can find/grab me one? pm!

eta: i have sourced one ethically and locally


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 12, 2018)

i would love to frame this picture with the wood from the tree


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 12, 2018)

it looked like this yesterday and was being shifted ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2018)

A lot of the big tree that blew down is gone


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 12, 2018)

this one was still standing yesterday. a section of that timber could make a really beautiful frame in time. also the mosses could be kept. i would keep the mosses  if the job's going to be completed i can turn a bit into art rather than flogging or burning it...


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 12, 2018)

is there any left that i can go claim a piece myself? that i can find out without actually getting up? 

i got up


----------



## meurig (Jan 12, 2018)

No healthy trees felled at all this week - protesters met NRW today!

Read all about it - No Healthy Trees felled This Week - Negotiations Continue.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 16, 2018)

public meeting tonight 7-8pm penylan library.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 18, 2018)

petition update after the meeting - vote was to reject the "compromise" offer and continue protesting any works.

Residents Meeting Votes Not to Accept NRW Offer


----------



## meurig (Jan 18, 2018)

NRW felling on hiatus till at least Monday to reconsider plans.


----------



## meurig (Jan 22, 2018)

To keep you all up to date, there won't be any felling before Thursday. NRW are holding consultation workshops at Penylan Library tomorrow and Wednesday. To attend email roath@nationalresourceswales.gov.uk.


----------



## meurig (Feb 4, 2018)

Felling delayed for another week while NRW reconsider plans post consultation.


----------



## meurig (Feb 9, 2018)

And another week again - power to the people!


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 28, 2018)

Roath tree campaigners win politicians' support - The Cardiffian


----------



## meurig (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks like we may have won a 4 month reprieve while we organise an independent hydrologist's support. Hwre!


----------



## meurig (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes, we have indeed won a reprieve. From the campaign's Facebook page:

Natural Resources Wales (NRW) has agreed to pause tree felling and construction in Roath Brook Gardens and Roath Mill Gardens (Phase 3 of the Roath Flood Scheme) for four months after listening to the views of the community and the concerns of the Roath Brook Trees campaign group.

This pause will allow us time to further scrutinise NRW’s modelling (the hydrology and hydraulic model used to predict the flood risk) and the options appraisal that selected the current design. We will be assisted by our own appointed professionals to review Phase 3 and if appropriate submit new evidence to NRW. NRW has committed to consider any new evidence prior to making a decision on how to progress. We will need to fundraise to pay the fees of these experts and will provide details of our fundraising as soon as possible. At this stage we think we may need to raise up to £5k. This will need to be reviewed once experts are formally appointed (although some work has already been undertaken).​
You can read more here - Reconsider Waterloo Gardens & Roath Brook Flood Defence Scheme


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2018)

I take this with a pinch of salt. Under the regulations they can’t fell trees in the nesting season anyway. Think they maybe using a legal restriction on their activities and claiming it for PR!


----------



## meurig (Mar 16, 2018)

You can take it with a pinch of salt if you like but we've already had two months out of them from protesting. It was raised in the Assembly Petitions Committee and AMs are starting to ask some awkward questions - like why have you spent £12.5m on this when there are places in Wales which are flooded regularly every winter.

You can watch it here Senedd.tv - Archive - Petitions Committee - 27/02/2018.

I'm hoping that the nesting restrictions will actually push them out until September in any event as the wildlife regulations mean they have to allow time for the chicks to fledge.


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 27, 2020)

am horribly out of touch with progress on the scheme, whether it's on a permanent hold or what. while i scour the internet for news does anyone on this thread have updated status on the works?

the wild-ish part left at roath brook gardens (that was scheduled for works, now postponed) is beautiful atm. ancient specimen native trees with their complex ecosystems of mosses, lichens, insects, birds, squirrels (not sure about other mammals?) & undergrowing flowering plants seem to be really enjoying the wet weather 

i don't often go down to waterloo gardens where the most extensive felling took place, but even a season's softening helps a lot.

... wanders off to look at planning maps...


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 27, 2020)

ddraig said:


> keep forgetting to post these, not Waterloo gardens but top of Roath Rec
> think they've cleared loads of bushes from here?? not sure about trees
> View attachment 123475 View attachment 123476


in good news this section is looking happy and "wild"(ish) again. i can see that it's helpful to keep cleared spaces alongside the more mature trees. my cynical head looks at the main traffic routes and notes adjacent clearing (same up by the flyover), but combine that with a 20mph limit, and improved general awareness of pedestrians around the lake, can't complain (about that end).

also, all the pitches/open space still there and still in use from what i see when i swing past  (typo: swig )


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 27, 2020)

latest official update: Natural Resources Wales / Roath Brook Flood Scheme) (lang=en feel free to substitute your preferred choice)




			
				above link said:
			
		

> March 2020
> 
> We've completed our re-assessment of the flood risk in the Pen-y-lan area of Cardiff following our decision in January 2019 to consider the third and final phase of the scheme as a separate piece of work.
> 
> ...



which appears to = "we're leaving it the fuck alone, until we next think we can shimmy it past" 

eyes peeled, cardiffians...


----------

